# Ich komm nicht weiter, im IE alles OK aber im FF geht nix



## Guest (2. Okt 2007)

Hallöchen liebe Java-Gemeinde  

Hab ein mittelschweres Problem mit dieser Seite: freenet-homepage.de/brittafrings/wohnungen.html

Im IE ist alles ok, die Seite wird geöffnet und auch die Links funktionieren ohne Probleme.
Sobald ich die Seite im Firefox öffne erscheint nichts, nur eine leere Seite.

Im Opera wird die Seite zwar angezeigt und auch die Links funktionieren, jedoch werden die Zeilen in der falschen Reihenfolge aufgelistet.

Hoffe mir kann einer von euch helfen. Wenn ihr noch irgendwelche Infos braucht bitte einfach hier schreiben, reiche die Infos dann umgehend nach.


lieben Dank


----------



## Marcel_Handball (2. Okt 2007)

Dies ist ein Java Forum

Dein Problem ist jedoch Java*Script* bedingt


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Okt 2007)

*verschoben*


----------

